# Dc Treadmill Mc2100 Series Quiestion.



## kvt (Jun 25, 2016)

OK,   It seems that all the Treadmills that I a finding have a MC2100 series controllers in them.   I have looked all over and do not seem to find how to get them to work, where they will be adjustable,  come back on and up to speed  and work similar to the MC60 or something like that.  
I just got another one today.   Do any of you electronics guys know or figure out how to get these to work.  As MC60s are getting harder to find, and expensive as well.   

Or if someone is willing to work on it and figure it out.  I might even send them a setup to play with.  
  I have a few projects I would like to set up,   Horizontal band saw,  Vertical band saw,   a belt grinder,   etc.  
but do not want to have to keep trying to find Mc60s to use.


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 25, 2016)

kvt said:


> Or if someone is willing to work on it and figure it out. I might even send them a setup to play with.


I can do it.  Might take me a while to find time for it, though.


----------



## kvt (Jun 25, 2016)

no problem,   I have other  projects to do as well,   PM me an address and I will eventually get it up to you.   may take me a little bit to get shipped up to you.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 27, 2016)

Why not get a scr type controller like KB electronics? It's old style technology but very reliable and serviceable.
MS


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 27, 2016)

+1 on the scr controllers


----------



## Joe in Oz (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm in a similar situation here. The motor is 1.5hp 180V DC and the controller is a Alatech ALT-6030 for which I can't find or get any info. 
I bought a (Chinese made) SCR controller which works, but the motor makes lots of around 50Hz noise. There seems to be no effective smoothing of the choppe full-wave rectifie AC. I tried with a choke I had on hand - which made no difference, Obviously much too  small. Perhaps someone can advise me on a smooting circuit that will make the motor quiet again but still work - as it was on the ALT controller - but with its digital user panel which now has a fault (probably the reason I got this treamill).
MC60 controllers are like hen's teeth here in Australia and shipping  from eBay sellers is crazy now from the USA to here (1-2 times the price of a used control board)....
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Kernbigo (Jun 30, 2016)

as far as the speed remaining the same , where you can return to, cut the center wire on the pot (wiper) and install your machine start and stop switch there, now you can return to the speed you left at.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes the scr types are "hummy" because they chop the ac at 50 or 60 cycles (Hz) per second.  I would avoid trying to smooth the waveform for fear of causing voltage overshoots and exceeding the scr ratings.  Most treadmill units chop at a higher frequency but are more complicated and use more exotic (read expensive) semiconductors so are harder to fix when they break.  Unfortunately the exotica also often involves the control panel which on many units connects to the power controller with a custom serial interface which no one has reverse-engineered that I'm aware of.  
Love the hum. The hum is good.  Think of the motor as a giant friendly bumble bee fertilizing your shop with productivity. 
MS


----------



## phil f (Jan 30, 2017)

I THINK YOU PUT A CAPACITOR BETWEEN TWO OF THE WIRES COMING FROM POT. THEN IT WILL RESTART WITHOUT RETURNING TO ZERO


----------



## FanMan (Jan 30, 2017)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-treadmill-conversion.53938/


----------

